# slovosled vedlejší věty



## Jagorr

_Uveďme zde alespoň několik řádků, v kterých ohlas zkázy původních obyvatel [Bernardino] porovnává s Jeremiášovým nářkem, jímž předával zkázu Židů a Jeruzaléma:

"To se doslova stalo i těmto indiánům, neboť byli Španěly napadeni tak znenadání, že byli poražení a byl zničen všechen jejich majetek..."_

Můj dotaz se týká začátku vedlejší věty: _.., neboť byli Španěly napadeni ..._

Dalo by se obrátit byli a Španěly? (byli Španěly napadeni vs Španěly byli napadeni)


----------



## Cautus

_"To se doslova stalo i těmto indiánům, neboť *Španěly byli napadeni *tak znenadání, že byli poražení a byl zničen všechen jejich majetek..."_
Význam nemění,  sdělení lze pochopit jasně, ale je to poněkud nečesky krkolomné.

Význam by se změnil, pokud byste *Španěly* (instrumentál) vyměnil za _*Španělé*_ (nominativ), tedy:
_"To se doslova stalo i těmto indiánům, neboť byli *Španělé* napadeni tak znenadání, že byli poražení a byl zničen všechen jejich majetek..."_
Zde věta ztrácí původní smysl, ale je patrné, že napadeni byli Španělé.

Pokud byste přeci jen trval na změněném slovosledu, raději bych viděl tuto variantu:
_"To se doslova stalo i těmto indiánům, neboť *Španělé je napadli* tak znenadání, že byli poražení a byl zničen všechen jejich majetek..."_

anebo...
_"To se doslova stalo i těmto indiánům, neboť tak znenadání *byli napadeni Španěly*, že byli poražení a byl zničen všechen jejich majetek..."_
Zde je důraz kladen na skutečnost, kým byli indiáni napadeni. Byli napadeni Španěly a to nikdo nepředpokládal. Fakt že byli napadeni buď nehraje tak důležitou roli anebo to již bylo v textu zmíněno dříve.

V podobných případech se lze řídit skloňováním dle vzoru, zde: Španěl = pán, páni (pánové) / Španělé, pány / Španěly. Více zde: Internetová jazyková příručka – Španěl

S přáním pohodového dne,
_Cautus_


----------



## Jagorr

Děkuji!



Cautus said:


> V podobných případech se lze řídit skloňováním dle vzoru, zde: Španěl = pán, páni (pánové) / Španělé, pány / Španěly. Více zde: Internetová jazyková příručka – Španěl


Příručkou jsem se řídil při konečné úpravě dotazu...


----------



## Cautus

Příručky jsou psané tak, aby nebylo možné zaměnit význam obsahu, a proto jsou někdy obtížně pochopitelné. To ví každý, kdo se kdy s nějakou setkal. Navíc čtení pokynů o jazyce v cílovém jazyce je celkem oříšek. To Vám musím přiznat.

Rodilý mluvčí si se slovosledem nelámou hlavu, mají ho naposlouchaný a pravidla, která čtete vy, nikdy nečetli a ani o nich neslyšeli, v naprosté většině případů. Paradoxem se často stává, že zahraniční student českého jazyka ví o českém jazyce mnohem více než našinec.

Webový portál Slovo a Slovesnost, Ústav pro jazyk český, cituje Trávníčka takto:
_"Podle Dobrovského může se věta _matka miluje dceru_ říci též se slovosledem _dceru miluje matka_, věta _otec miluje syna_ dá prý se obměniti šestkrát, _pán chtěl stavěti dům čtyřiadvacetkrát_ atd.
Zdroj: Slovo a slovesnost – Základy československého slovosledu_

Zde je několik odkazů na pravdivé zdroje, snad pomohou vnést více světla.
Čtyři kroky k lepšímu slovosledu - Proofreading.cz
Slovo a slovesnost – Základy československého slovosledu
https://is.muni.cz/th/cutuz/Text_diplomove_prace_Word.pdf

Trpělivosti přeji hodně, však ať ducha posílí více než oslabí,
_Cautus

PS: Pokud byste chtěl nahlédnout do amatérské avšak nadšené tvorby literárních počinů, fejetony, povídky ale i básně, můžete tak učinit zde: Pište Povídky (povídky)
Jen prosím berte některé básně s rezervou a spíše jako umělecký projev než pravidla pro dodržování pravidel českého jazyka. Sám jsem fandou i přispěvatelem daného portálu._


----------



## Hrdlodus

Asi to je z vyjádření Cauta jasné, ale jen doplním, že tedy je možné ta slova prohodit.


----------

